# 

## pawnook

Cześć wszystkim,

Jestem na kolejnym etapie w realizacji swojego marzenia, a dokładniej na podstawie projektu dom w Zdrójówkach zaprojektowałem coś swojego. 
Założenia: wjazd od południa, parter z poddaszem,z minimalną ilością okien dachowych. Budynek w miarę możliwości nie za szeroki - chcemy zrobić taras od strony zachodniej i północnej.
Na tym etapie zaprojektowałem tylko parter bo nie wiem czy moje założenia słuszne i do zrealizowania, a na poddaszu użytkwoym wydaje mi się, że sprawa jest prostsza. 3 sypialnie, łazienka, garderoba i pralnia.



Poniżej zamieszczam swoje wypociny razem z naniesionymi wymiarami. Proszę nie sugerować się za bardzo rodzajem elementów wyposażenia, które są na widoku, ale bardziej ich umiejscowieniem. Niestety przy większej ilości elementów komputer już nie daje rady, więc tak musi wystarczyć. Druga sprawa to otwory okienne, nie zrobiłem ich bo ich położenie będzie w głównej mierze zależeć czy projekt ma sens istnienia. Założenia są takie, że w jadalni będą okna narożnikowe - szerokość 160cm w jedną stronę i 230 w drugą (wymiary przybliżone)  długie do podłogi z wyjściem na taras. Następnie okna przy wypoczynku też raczej coś z narożnikiem (ewentualnie słupek rozdzielający okna). To samo z grubością ścian - na tym etapie wg mnie jest nieistotna, ponieważ nie mam pojęcia, które ściany muszą być nośne a które tylko działowe.

Teraz moje wątpliwości:
1. Dach ma być dwuspadowy, a mój projekt względem oryginału w Zdrojówkach bardziej zbliża się do kwadratu - nie będzie to karykatura? 
2. Zaprojektowałem wejście do domu na równi ze ścianą (w oryginale jest ono cofnięte w budynek) pytanie czy  jest to słuszne? co z podcieniem? wydłużyć trochę dach na szerokość wejścia? czy lepiej przenieść drzwi w głąb budynku?
3. miejsce schodów - jeśli chodzi o poddasze użytkowe to tak jak pisałem, wykorzystać w pomieszczeniach okna szczytowe, dachowe ewentualnie 1 lub 2. Czy umiejscowienie schodów oraz co za tym idzie wejście na piętro nie będzie kolidować z moimi założeniami. Większość projektów jednak ma wejście mniej więcej na środku bryły. Nie mam za bardzo pomysłu gdzie te schody upchnąć żeby było dobrze.
5. Jak widać przy kuchni jest pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Jeszcze nie wiem czy nie podzielić tego pomieszczenia i wydzielić małą spiżarkę z dostępem bezpośrednio z kuchni?
6. Gdzie zamontować piec gazowy? Czy w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym? (minus taki że raczej garaż będzie nieogrzewany i odizolowany od budynku - chyba że są to błędne założenia i lepiej ogrzewać) więc czy piec gazowy może znajdować się w nieogrzewanym pomieszczeniu? Może lepiej przenieść do na piętro np do pralni?

4. Proszę o wszystkie uwagi i sugestie bo mimo że bazowałem na Zdrojówkach projekt wyszedł praktycznie zupełnie inny.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Przekombinowałeś :big tongue: 

Znacznie zmieniłeś ten oryginalny projekt.
1. Przy domu w krztałćie kwadratu - tylko dach czterospadowy.
2. Albo w głąg budynku albo daszek. Jeśli w głab to musisz dobrze ocieplić strop nad wejsciem, bo będzie mostek termiczny. Pamiętaj o drzwiach, większość producentów (szczególnie drzwi drewnianych) pisze wprost, ze drzwi nie mogą być narażone na działanie warunków atmosferycznych
3. Schody w beznadziejnym miejscu, nie mogą być w tym miejscu. Po pierwsze, wygodny bieg schodów ze spocznikiem to 3,5 m więc do wypoczynku byś nie wszedł. Po drugie Twoje miejsce na wypoczynek ma chyba z 16 m2.....

----------


## przemo1

*Moje podpowiedzi w tekście poniżej*




> Cześć wszystkim,
> 
> Jestem na kolejnym etapie w realizacji swojego marzenia, a dokładniej na podstawie projektu dom w Zdrójówkach zaprojektowałem coś swojego. 
> Założenia: wjazd od południa, parter z poddaszem,z minimalną ilością okien dachowych. Budynek w miarę możliwości nie za szeroki - chcemy zrobić taras od strony zachodniej i północnej.
> Na tym etapie zaprojektowałem tylko parter bo nie wiem czy moje założenia słuszne i do zrealizowania, a na poddaszu użytkwoym wydaje mi się, że sprawa jest prostsza. 3 sypialnie, łazienka, garderoba i pralnia.
> ...
> Teraz moje wątpliwości:
> 1. Dach ma być dwuspadowy, a mój projekt względem oryginału w Zdrojówkach bardziej zbliża się do kwadratu - nie będzie to karykatura?
> 
> ...

----------


## jajmar

Zacznijmy od tego ze niewiele widać na tej miniaturce.  Brakuje tu pomysłu na konstrukcje tego budynku , strop na 11 metrach musi się na czymś opierać tak samo jak dach. - tu nie widzę nic. Klatka schodowa 12-13 stopniowa - 17-18 to minimum, długość za mała. Dach dwuspadowy na takim budynku to ściana szczytowa jak w kościele , TIR bloczków na ścianę drugi na drugą, Ogromny wiatrołap i mikroskopijny salon.  To jest słaba koncepcja a nie projekt.

----------


## pawnook

Dzięki za sprowadzenie na ziemię, chociaż myślałem, że mogą być z tego dzieci. 

@przemo1 - Twoja zetka bardzo fajna, tylko niestety nie ten metraż i fundusze z realizacją takiego domu :smile:  jednak będę się posiłkował przy wprowadzaniu zmian do swojego

@jajmar - 
1. ok pewnie wyjdzie tak jak mogłem przypuszczać karykatura. Przyjmując, że stosunek szerokości do długości dla projektu domu w zdrojówkach to ~1.3 to jeśli zachowam taką proporcję w swoim projekcie (zmniejsze delikatnie długość, zwiększę szerokość) to wyjdzie z tego ładna stodoła?
2. odnośnie schodów, w moim projekcie mają długość 220 cm - czyli za mało tak? ile w takim razie przyjąć 300-320cm?
3. Wiatrołap wyszedł spory bo nie miałem za bardzo pomysłu jak go zmniejszyć, tak żeby było miejssce na szafę pod zabudowę, oraz miejsce na WC - spróbuję to jakoś skompresować i połączyć. Jeśli chodzi o salon to generalnie takie było zamierzenie, jakieś 4m z sofy do TV plus dodatkowe miejsca siedzące - ale pewnie macie rację, że to za mało miejsca.

Jutro jak czas pozwoli wrzucę aktualizację zgodnie z Waszymi uwagami. Póki co dzięki za poświęcony czas.

----------


## jajmar

> @jajmar - 
> 1. ok pewnie wyjdzie tak jak mogłem przypuszczać karykatura. Przyjmując, że stosunek szerokości do długości dla projektu domu w zdrojówkach to ~1.3 to jeśli zachowam taką proporcję w swoim projekcie (zmniejsze delikatnie długość, zwiększę szerokość) to wyjdzie z tego ładna stodoła?
> 2. odnośnie schodów, w moim projekcie mają długość 220 cm - czyli za mało tak? ile w takim razie przyjąć 300-320cm?
> 3. Wiatrołap wyszedł spory bo nie miałem za bardzo pomysłu jak go zmniejszyć, tak żeby było miejssce na szafę pod zabudowę, oraz miejsce na WC - spróbuję to jakoś skompresować i połączyć. Jeśli chodzi o salon to generalnie takie było zamierzenie, jakieś 4m z sofy do TV plus dodatkowe miejsca siedzące - ale pewnie macie rację, że to za mało miejsca.
> 
> Jutro jak czas pozwoli wrzucę aktualizację zgodnie z Waszymi uwagami. Póki co dzięki za poświęcony czas.


Masz działkę? to masz warunki i katy dachu, zastanów się bo chodzi nie tylko o proporcje bo szczyt na ścianie 10 metrowej przy kącie 25 deg ma 230cm wyskości a przy 10 metrach  kącie 35 deg już ma 350 wysokości, dla ściany 12 metrowej  kącie 25 masz h=280 cm a przy kącie 35 stopni 420 - wg mnie ogromny szczyt. A co jak Ci wpiszą minimalny kąt 40-45 stopni? Nie same proporcje długości ścian sa ważne a długości przekrycia. Do tego dochodzą możliwości techniczne wykonania więźby.

schody kondygnacja ma 280+strop 30=310 /18=17,2cm już dość wysoki stopień 18/2 to daje 9 stopni w biegu liczmy 8x27cm - masz216+min 90 na spocznik 300 to minimum.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Wygodny stopień ma 30 cm, więc trzeba liczyć 330 cm na wygodne schody ze spocznikiem

----------


## Elfir

Ja rozumiem, że wielu ludzi bawi rysowanie przyszłego domu (mnie również). I takie niezobowiązujące rysowanie na karce przestrzeni jest pouczające, daje szanse przetestować różne rozwiązania i pomysły. Ale nie wykonujcie pracy za architekta. Skup się na rozlokowaniu pomieszczeń względem siebie, ale nie rysuj domu co do centymetra, nie wstawiaj ściany nośnych. Posłuchaj rad architekta - może ma ciekawsze i oryginalniejsze pomysły niż narzucony z góry układ wymyślony przez inwestora?

----------


## pawnook

Elfir, oczywiście że tak. W 100 % się z Tobą zgadzam. Póki co pracuję nad swoją koncepcją i weryfikuję to na forum. Jak wybiorę się do architekta to nic nie będe narzucał i w 100% dam mu się wykazać.  Te rysunki to póki co koncepcja (z resztą jak ktoś już napisał - bardzo słaba) tworzona bardziej z ciekawości, odnośnie co z jakich wymiarów może wyjść i jak w ogóle poruszać w tym temacie. Może dla niektórych to strata czasu, ale dzięki Waszym opiniom i kilku godzinom poświęconym w Sketchupie jestem znowu ciut mądrzejszy, a im więcej będę wiedział tym większa szansa na stworzenie idealnego projektu.

----------


## Elfir

Wrysowałeś duża kuchnię - ok, to wygodne, ale zwróć uwagę, że jej środek jest duży i pusty. Trochę trzeba się będzie w tej kuchni nachodzić.
Myślałeś o tym, by schody oddzielały kuchnię od salonu?


Spójrz na układ w tym kierunku:

----------


## pawnook

> Wrysowałeś duża kuchnię - ok, to wygodne, ale zwróć uwagę, że jej środek jest duży i pusty. Trochę trzeba się będzie w tej kuchni nachodzić.
> Myślałeś o tym, by schody oddzielały kuchnię od salonu?
> 
> 
> Spójrz na układ w tym kierunku:


Układ w porządku, ale jest kilka "ale". Szerokość garażu aby był wygodny przyjąłem 350. Salon też wydaje wąski. No i bardzo ważne "ale" żona sobie wymarzyła coś ala wyspę w kuchni na otwartą przestrzeń (wg mnie to średni pomysł, ale nie mogę jej przegadać  :smile: ) Generalnie koncepcja bardzo słuszna bo zawiera wszystko co potzebuje na parterze, a wymiary można dostosować w miarę możliwości do potrzeb.

Możesz rozwniąć myśl: Myślałeś o tym, by schody oddzielały kuchnię od salonu? 


Wczoraj nie dałem rady ,ale dziś spróbuje wieczorem coś pokombinować w Sketchupie i wrzucę tutaj. No i wstępnie jakieś spotkanie z architektem. Tylko jak po pierwszym spotkaniu wyczaić czy danemu architektowi można zaufać, czy lepiej odpuścić i  szukać innego? ma ktoś jakieś rady? Przez telefon różnie ty wypada, a znowu niekiedy trzeba już za pierwsze spotkanie zapłacić.

----------


## Elfir

Aby wyspa (sensownych rozmiarów) weszła do kuchni, kuchnia musiałaby mieć pow. min. 20 m2. Chyba, że kuchnia jest otwarta i wyspa ma oddzielać kuchnię od salonu/jadalni.

Co do schodów to myślałam o czymś takim:


W przypadku schodów z betonu pod schodami można zmieścić spiżarkę lub ustawić wysoką zabudowę.

albo ażurowe schody tylko jako lekka przesłona kuchni od salonu:

----------


## pawnook

> Aby wyspa (sensownych rozmiarów) weszła do kuchni, kuchnia musiałaby mieć pow. min. 20 m2. Chyba, że kuchnia jest otwarta i wyspa ma oddzielać kuchnię od salonu/jadalni.
> 
> Ja to wiem, Ty to wiesz, większość pewnie też, ale żona się uparła. Z racji właśnie mniejszego metrażu kuchni trzeba zrobić jako takie małe oddzielenie dalszej części domu w formie wyspy z 2 krzesełkami na szybkie śniadanie czy coś w tym stylu.
> 
> Co do schodów to myślałam o czymś takim:
> 
> 
> W przypadku schodów z betonu pod schodami można zmieścić spiżarkę lub ustawić wysoką zabudowę.
> 
> albo ażurowe schody tylko jako lekka przesłona kuchni od salonu:


Pomysł jak najbardziej na tak, wrzucam małą aktualizację, zachowałem proporcję z oryginału, poszerzyłem i wydłużyłem nieznacznie więc może wyjdzie z tego jakaś stodoła. Dodałem małe pomieszczenie między garażem, a wiatrołapem, pytanie czy na kocioł i pralkę wystarczy (może być wąsko) ewentualnie urwę coś z watrołapu, bo instalacja pod podłogówkę swoje zajmie, a gdyby nie dało rady to zostaje jeszcze pomieszczenie gospodarcze, bo spiżarkę jak słuszie zauważyłaś można zrobić pod schodami.

----------


## Elfir

pralka na poddaszu - nie będziesz biegał z praniem po schodach.

Przy schodach jednobiegowych możesz mieć przejście z kuchni do jadalni.
Przy takich ze spoczynkiem to nie bardzo.
Mnóstwo przestrzeni zmarnowanej na hol-kuchnię

----------


## pawnook

> pralka na poddaszu - nie będziesz biegał z praniem po schodach.
> 
> Przy schodach jednobiegowych możesz mieć przejście z kuchni do jadalni.
> Przy takich ze spoczynkiem to nie bardzo.
> Mnóstwo przestrzeni zmarnowanej na hol-kuchnię


Słusznie, wcześniej jednobiegowych nie brałem w ogóle pod uwagę, a po obejrzeniu kilku projektów w necie można je nieźle wykonać. Zostało jeszcze poddasze do zagospodarowania, jeśli zrobię to również zapytam o opinię, ale planuje wybrać się do architekta jak najszybciej, więc może w ogóle udpuszcze. 
Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc.
Napewnoe jeszcze wrócę do tematu po spotkaniach i propozycjach architekta.

----------


## Elfir

Zobacz układ domu:
http://z500.ddgdomy.com.pl/projects/...em-w-parterze/

tylko kuchnia zrobiona w pokoju na parterze.

Chodzi o pomysł rozmieszenia pomieszczeń a nie bryłę.

----------


## pawnook

Witam po dłuższm czasie i przeczytaniu wielu wątków na forum, zdecydowaliśmy się na parterówkę. Bardzo proszę o opinie na temat projektu. Konstrukcja dachu wiązarowa. 

https://images83.fotosik.pl/1100/fe449bca9bfec677.png

----------


## pawnook

ktoś coś? jakieś uwagi? chcę jak najszybciej podjąć decyzje odnośnie projektu  i wszystkie uwagi mile widziane, a nawet wskazane  :smile:

----------


## khira

Projekt wydaje się być*fajny, ale ten mikro pokoik z biurkiem przyprawia mnie o klaustrofobie od samego patrzenia  :smile:  Jesteś pewien, że nie lepiej byłoby go powiększyć*zamiast tej szafy?

----------


## pawnook

Cześć, pokoik ma być tylko malutkim biurem w którym będą mógł popracować od czasu do czasu. Nie zakładam spędzać tam wiele czasu. A szafa wydaje mi się, że może się przydać, skrytek, schowków i innych tego typu nigdy za mało. Przynajmniej tak mnie forum utwierdziło  :smile:  dziękuje za odzew  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

niech żona się na pewno zastanowi czy będzie natychmiast wszystko zmywać, wycierać i chować do szafek,  bo zlew na wyspie wygląda dobrze wyłącznie jak jest pusty. 

Jakie jest doświetlenie pokoi dzieci, zwłaszcza zimą? Nie będzie sytuacji w której pół roku nie będzie zaglądać tam słońce?

----------


## pawnook

> niech żona się na pewno zastanowi czy będzie natychmiast wszystko zmywać, wycierać i chować do szafek,  bo zlew na wyspie wygląda dobrze wyłącznie jak jest pusty. 
> 
> Jakie jest doświetlenie pokoi dzieci, zwłaszcza zimą? Nie będzie sytuacji w której pół roku nie będzie zaglądać tam słońce?


Jeśli chodzi o zlew to nie będzie montowany  w wyspie, tylko przy ścianie, wyspa będzie pełniła funkcję tylko blatu i również będzie mniejsza niż ta w projekcie.
No właśnie pokoje dzieci są od wschodu, nie mam za bardzo rozeznania czy takie okna wystarczą, aby doświetlić pokoje.

----------


## Elfir

czyli po przyjściu ze szkoły, skazane sa w zasadzie na światło sztuczne

----------


## sandwitch

> ktoś coś? jakieś uwagi? chcę jak najszybciej podjąć decyzje odnośnie projektu  i wszystkie uwagi mile widziane, a nawet wskazane


Możesz przybliżyć, z jakich powodów zależało wam na osobnej łazience małżeńskiej? Bo ja sens takich łazienek zawsze widziałam przy montażu dużego, dwuosobowego prysznica albo dużej wanny do wspólnego wylegiwania się, natomiast u was to wręcz łazienka gościnna: mały prysznic, umywalka, kibelek. Cała zabawa i fajerwerki są w łazience dzielonej (swoją drogą, powiększyłabym tam prysznic, łazienka i tak ogromna).  Jakie więc pozytywy widzicie w tym, że macie taką mikrołazieneczkę tylko dla siebie? Macie blisko do toalety w środku nocy?

Garderoba jest potężna, prawie tak duża jak wasza sypialnia. Pokoje dziecięce są ciemne przez większość roku. Ja trochę tutaj nie rozumiem rozplanowania przestrzeni, gdzie mamy potężny salon kąpielowy i ogromną garderobę, ale maleńką łazieneczkę małżeńską i klaustrofobiczne biuro. Wydaje się, że akcenty są rozłożone... nietypowo.
W kuchni na wyspie zrobiłabym podwyższaną ściankę od strony salonu, żeby osłonić to co się dzieje na blacie i w głębi kuchni. Coś takiego:

----------


## pawnook

Tak, więc po kolei.
Jeśli chodzi o łazienkę przy sypialni to też byłem za zrobieniem tam wanny, natomiast ja vs architekt i moja żona i zostałem przegłosowany...ewentualnie można tam zrobić większy prysznic, tzn na całej szerokości, ale trochę krótszy tak żeby umywalka i kibelek się jeszcze zmieścił.

Garderoba jest duża, zgadza się, ale wydaje mi się że będzie ok. tyym bardziej że wymiar szerokości został tak dobrany, aby po obu stronach można było to zabudować i w miarę wygodnie przejść.

Pokoje dzieci od wschodu, wg mnie wielkiego pola do popisu tutaj nie ma, wjazd od południa centralnie + MPZP...Ewentualnie powiększyć otwory okienne tyle ile się da?

Gabinet tak jak pisałem wcześniej, nikt tam długo nie będzie siedział, nie prowadzę działalności i wychodzę z założenia nie zabierać pracy do domu. Służyć będzie raczej do ustawienia małego biurka, drukarki, router i jakaś szafa na dokumenty itd. 

Co do kuchni i wyspy to temat otwarty, wiemy tylko, że żona wymarzyła sobie wyspę więc będzie, a jaka, jakie wymiary itd to do ustalenia.

Mimo, że wprowadziłaś duże wątpliwości co do projektu to bardzo dziękuje za wszystkie opinie.

Edit 1: 
Myślę, że w naszsej łazience z powodzeniem możemy zrobić wnękę (skracając szafę pod zabudowę w korytarzu) na dwuosobowy prysznic, a umywalkę przenieś tam gdzie teraz jest prysznic. Co o tym sądzisz?

Edit 2:

Albo w ogóle zlikwidować szafę pod zabudowę w korytarzy i powiększyć gabinet i łazienkę? 
Chociaż raczej skłaniałbym się ku opcji z Edit 1, bo szafek, pomieszczeń gospodoarczych nigdy za mało, z drugiej strony dosyć duża garderoba może załatwi sprawę? Co o tym sądzicie Elfir i Sandwitch?

----------


## sandwitch

> Jeśli chodzi o łazienkę przy sypialni to też byłem za zrobieniem tam wanny, natomiast ja vs architekt i moja żona i zostałem przegłosowany...ewentualnie można tam zrobić większy prysznic, tzn na całej szerokości, ale trochę krótszy tak żeby umywalka i kibelek się jeszcze zmieścił.


Myślę, że pomysł z wnęką na większy jest dobry. Szafy w korytarzu bym nie likwidowała, bo będziecie musieli trzymać wszystko w swojej osobistej garderobie, a to nie jest komfortowe, jeśli dzieci po czystą pościel/ czyste ręczniki/ odkurzacz/ cokolwiek muszą się wam ładować do sypialni.
Mimo wszystko jednak, jeśli zawsze marzyliście o wspólnej wannie, to wykluczenie jej z projektu wydaje się jakimś nieporozumieniem. Jak dla mnie łazienka obok sypialni ma tylko jedną zaletę: intymność, która pozwala korzystać z niej swobodniej, niż gdyby to było w dzielonej łazience. Na razie to właściwie myć się możecie tylko po kolei, a dodatkowo w sypialni słychać spuszczaną wodę w toalecie. Za to dzieciom zafundowaliście pełen wypas.



> Garderoba jest duża, zgadza się, ale wydaje mi się że będzie ok. tyym bardziej że wymiar szerokości został tak dobrany, aby po obu stronach można było to zabudować i w miarę wygodnie przejść.


Oczywiście, że duża garderoba jest wygodna. Problem w tym, że ta tutaj jest nieproporcjonalnie duża do reszty pomieszczeń, podobnie łazienka. Czy to grzech mieć dużą garderobę? Ależ skąd, po prostu trzeba pamiętać, że każdy metr kosztuje. Jeśli więc stać was na dużą garderobę i chcieliście tak dużą garderobę - to świetnie. Jeśli jej rozmiar wynika z tego, że "tak wyszło", to trochę gorzej - projekt indywidualny powinien dopasowywać dom do oczekiwań, nie oczekiwania do domu... A na razie wygląda to nieprzekonująco.



> Pokoje dzieci od wschodu, wg mnie wielkiego pola do popisu tutaj nie ma, wjazd od południa centralnie + MPZP...Ewentualnie powiększyć otwory okienne tyle ile się da?


Projektujecie dom od podstaw, budujecie dom od zera - pole do popisu jest ogromne, na tym polega mądre projektowanie. Nie wiem jakie są zapisy mpzp, dom nie może być szerszy? Nie może być dłuższy? 
Tutaj dom zupełnie inny od waszego (dłuższy, węższy, projektowany na wąską działkę - więc jeszcze gorzej niż u was!) - a projektant jakoś poradził sobie z tym, żeby salon i pokoje dziecięce miały dostęp do południowego światła:


Rozumiem argument za małym gabinetem, jeśli taki wystarczy, to w porządku. Rozważcie czy odpowiada wam zachodnie okno w sypialni - pomieszczenie będzie się mocno nagrzewać letnimi wieczorami.

----------


## barsel

hej

----------


## pawnook

> Myślę, że pomysł z wnęką na większy jest dobry. Szafy w korytarzu bym nie likwidowała, bo będziecie musieli trzymać wszystko w swojej osobistej garderobie, a to nie jest komfortowe, jeśli dzieci po czystą pościel/ czyste ręczniki/ odkurzacz/ cokolwiek muszą się wam ładować do sypialni.
> Mimo wszystko jednak, jeśli zawsze marzyliście o wspólnej wannie, to wykluczenie jej z projektu wydaje się jakimś nieporozumieniem. Jak dla mnie łazienka obok sypialni ma tylko jedną zaletę: intymność, która pozwala korzystać z niej swobodniej, niż gdyby to było w dzielonej łazience. Na razie to właściwie myć się możecie tylko po kolei, a dodatkowo w sypialni słychać spuszczaną wodę w toalecie. Za to dzieciom zafundowaliście pełen wypas.
> 
> Oczywiście, że duża garderoba jest wygodna. Problem w tym, że ta tutaj jest nieproporcjonalnie duża do reszty pomieszczeń, podobnie łazienka. Czy to grzech mieć dużą garderobę? Ależ skąd, po prostu trzeba pamiętać, że każdy metr kosztuje. Jeśli więc stać was na dużą garderobę i chcieliście tak dużą garderobę - to świetnie. Jeśli jej rozmiar wynika z tego, że "tak wyszło", to trochę gorzej - projekt indywidualny powinien dopasowywać dom do oczekiwań, nie oczekiwania do domu... A na razie wygląda to nieprzekonująco.
> 
> Projektujecie dom od podstaw, budujecie dom od zera - pole do popisu jest ogromne, na tym polega mądre projektowanie. Nie wiem jakie są zapisy mpzp, dom nie może być szerszy? Nie może być dłuższy? 
> Tutaj dom zupełnie inny od waszego (dłuższy, węższy, projektowany na wąską działkę - więc jeszcze gorzej niż u was!) - a projektant jakoś poradził sobie z tym, żeby salon i pokoje dziecięce miały dostęp do południowego światła:
> 
> 
> Rozumiem argument za małym gabinetem, jeśli taki wystarczy, to w porządku. Rozważcie czy odpowiada wam zachodnie okno w sypialni - pomieszczenie będzie się mocno nagrzewać letnimi wieczorami.


Witam po dłuższym czasie. Jesteśmy jeszcze przed ściankami działowymi, a w związku z tym że nośne to zewnętrzne plus garaż, mamy  możliwości zmian. Prosiłbym o opinie czy taki układ ma sens. Dostaliśmy dużą większą małżeńską sypialnie na czym głownie nam zależało po Waszych sugestiach.



https://images92.fotosik.pl/44/702d8ade88c0b7cd.jpg

----------


## khira

Obrazek ucięty, nie widać całości.

----------

